# Tip: All you Dollar-Store Fanatics



## MedPretzel (Apr 6, 2006)

Okay, I bottled my mum wine tonight.


And, there were these AWESOME looking oil/vinegar bottles at the dollar store, with grapes on them - the necks looked like about a size 8-9 cork.


I bought 4 for a buck.


I used them when I bottled tonight - as gifts.


(GIFT is also the word for POISON in German - pronouced the same as in english, and totally freaks me out sometimes when I hear that someone gave someone a GIFT!)


Well, GIFT (in the german sense) it is. 3 of the 4 bottles exploded AFTER bottling. 


So, my big tip: Do not buy bottles at the dollar store, no matter how pretty, no matter how decorative, no matter how wonderful they are. Just don't do it. I have a bloody finger, toe and leg to prove it. My cat (Spencer, the doobie-de-boobie) stepped right on a piece and had to be bandaged up. We're checking on it periodically if we need to go in for stiches, but right now, he seems okay.


So, *please*, do not buy cheap-o glass-gear. 


*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey, that's kinda scarry, be carefull!! We need you here!!


----------



## pkcook (Apr 6, 2006)

Good safety tip Martina! Hope you both are OK




. Was the explosions due to the cork expanding theneck, or the small amount of pressure after corking? 


WOW, that is hard to believe. I use these bottles for flavored olive oil, but not wine. I won't even consider it now!


----------



## Waldo (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad you were not hurt any worse than you were Martina


----------



## jcnoren (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your experience, and I hope both you and your cat are mending.


Your negative experience will most certainly keep me away from using bottles not intended for wine making.


JC


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 7, 2006)

Martina,


Glad you and cat are okay. Thank you for sharing so others may heed the warning.


----------



## masta (Apr 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear about you andSpencer getting hurt and hope everyone has healed.


Thanks for sharing and warning others of the dangers of these types of bottles.


----------



## OldWino1 (Apr 8, 2006)

I will stick to the used bottles given to me They look plain after I clean them but they do pick up character after we refill them with the good stuff. We used clear beardeau bottles to some black currant today at it looks like a dark black cherry kool aid. Well this has kick though 11.5 alc..


----------



## MedPretzel (Apr 9, 2006)

We're fine in the shattered glass department!



It hasn't deterred Spencer from being any less nosier.





Thanks for the concern. I just wanted people NOT to do the same thing.


----------



## mjohn (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanksfor the advice. I was looking at some at my dollar store because I going to need some soon, but I will not be geting them there. I'm thinking of hiting up the local restaurant. It's worth a try. thanks for the heads up 


Michael


----------



## Bill B (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Martina,Glad to see everyone is OK


Bill


----------



## OldWino1 (May 7, 2006)

Hey hit up a local bar also but maybe more that 1 restaurant upscales work the best. More wine drinkers more bottles. But be ready when you get a batch. because the empties can realy start to flow. I have gotten more than I can bottle. SO just clean them up and put back in case boxes by type and color. Then they will be ready for cleaning and sanitizing before bottling.


----------



## jobe05 (May 8, 2006)

OldWino said:


> Hey hit up a local bar also but maybe more that 1 restaurant upscales work the best. More wine drinkers more bottles. But be ready when you get a batch. because the empties can realy start to flow. I have gotten more than I can bottle. SO just clean them up and put back in case boxes by type and color. Then they will be ready for cleaning and sanitizing before bottling.







Thats my problem right now, More bottles than I know what to do with. My wife and I spent the weekend cleaning, scraping labels and cleaning them again before storing them back in the boxes. We cleaned a total of 240 bottles. Every week I go to the vineyard that saves me their bottles and pick up 6 to 8 cases of empties. Although I don't need anymore right now, I don't want to look a gift horse in the face and say no, because some day I'll be needing them. I also figure that the free bottles saves me about $3500 a year........ Leaving a lot more money to buy more kits, to make more wine, to fill more bottles.....................


----------



## PolishWineP (May 8, 2006)

Sounds like a good problem to me!


----------



## OldWino1 (May 11, 2006)

It's a plan.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey gang......He's back !!! 


And I got more new tips and tricks for you than there are 18 wheelers running up and down I-30. It is going to take a bit to get back into full swing but I did want to share this one bottle cleaning tip that has worked great for me in removing those stubborn labels and glue. This little wire wheel gadget makes it a breeze and you can get one at about any Wally World or Hardware store. It does not scratch up your wine bottle either.





*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## pkcook (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome back Waldo,


We've missed you, and thanks for the tip. Have you tried a brass bristle wheel? I have one lying around somewhereand could put it to good use



. 


Hope you family is well!


----------



## peterCooper (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome Back Waldo. We have missed you.
Is that metal wire or plastic wire on that brush?


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 3, 2006)

Waldo! Welcome back!



It's good to see you again!


Another use for the drill that we bought just for making wine!


----------



## MedPretzel (Jun 3, 2006)

*Santa!!!!*





You're back!





I sure missed ya, podner!


----------



## mountainjaybird (Jun 21, 2006)

Martina


Glad to hear your wounds are getting better.




One idea for really pretty gift bottles.... use a clear frostedorblue hock bottle and stencil your designs on it along with a nice label and capsule. I use stencils for a variety of decorating needs and it's really quick and easy. Scrapbook stickers also add quick decorations to wine bottles to be given away. Most of the decorative bottles at the Dollar store are made very cheap and can't handle excess heat or pressure. I, too, have learned the hard way.



Your wine is much too precious tolose in cheap bottles that explode. All that work and waiting.....



Mum wine sounds delicious. I have dandelion wine that is beginning to clear. I tasted it Saturday when I racked it last and it was yummy already. Mums don't grow here in Colorado. Does anyone supply dried mum petals?


----------

